# GI Champion lightweight .45 sights......



## Glide (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey all,
I'm looking at a SA Champion lightweight and I'm wondering how hard it would be to change out the sights? It looks like the rear one would drift out the side, but the front looks like it's put on from the inside? I knew this was the place to ask... Always good info on this site !

Thanks


----------

